# looks like a zit



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I noticed it 4 days ago and it has been getting bigger. now another has developed just below.

He has bin on Melafix but no change.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

chimple?


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

no i think the chimples are on the front from hitting the glass. That does semi resemble one though doesnt it. Is their a decoration in the tank he could have inflamed the skin on to make it swell?


----------



## LJDABEAST13 (Nov 4, 2006)

MAN DTAS AN UGLY ZIT


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

thebluyak said:


> no i think the chimples are on the front from hitting the glass. That does semi resemble one though doesnt it. Is their a decoration in the tank he could have inflamed the skin on to make it swell?


tank is empty,
the zit is pointy and sticks out about 1/4"
if you look you can see another developing below. that's what the big one looked like 4 days ago. and now it has quadrupled in size


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Looks a bit like a parasite one of my caribe had a couple months ago..


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

so, fill me in,

how did you get rid of it?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Here is a link to the full topic on my caribe including pics and what I ended up doing...I would make sure its the same thing before you go to the lengths I did.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=132693&hl=

In addition here is your bump enlarged and in negative the same as was done with what my fish had.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Wow, Zippa

that was the best Thread i've read

I'm picking up PraziPro in the morning and starting with that.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

well good luck, remmeber remove carbon if u use it and be careful with meds, p's are sensitive to them


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

looks like a chimple to me (skin irratation)


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

he's been on PraziPro for 4 days

the larger zit is now just a bump, and has healed over nicely.

the lower zit got bigger and is now oozing somthing. but it might be part of the healing process.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I think one of my reds is starting to get one.. for a few days his chin looked a lil black dot now theres a white thing starting to appear.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Hows the big guy doing Canso?


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

hope he heals soon


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

Pat said:


> Hows the big guy doing Canso?


I'm still having trouble

I dose the tank with Prazi, the growth seems to slow and fade away leaving just a bump.

after about 7 days I start large water changes to remove meds for 2 days then start meds again for a full week.

In the 2 days of water changes a new zit will start in the same general area.

I finished week 2, and I have the large original bump, the second bump seems to be healing, and a 3rd started yesterday, and looks bad today. all this on about 1square inch of cheek

I'm not sure if I should start a third week of Prazi or
switch to Maracide or something?


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

does it seem to be affecting him in anyway, other than the other kids at school call him pizzaface...









hope he heals up man
jones


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

no not affecting him.

but it doubles in size every day without meds, now im scared of going more then 2 days without.

I might have to think about cutting this thing off.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Canso said:


> no not affecting him.
> 
> but it doubles in size every day without meds, now im scared of going more then 2 days without.
> 
> I might have to think about cutting this thing off.


You could buy one Droncit tab from the vet and give it to him. The tabs I get treat 5lbs of animal per tab. I just stuff it in his food.
Also if you want to sedate him PM me and I will show you how. I gave Cichlid city the secret to sedating these big boys.


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

looks like a parasite coming out


----------

